# Pictus Catfish



## Courtney

I was wondering does anyone know if Pictus's eat and kill snails?


----------



## Lexus

Mine never did, they only ate small fish.


----------



## Courtney

ok, what about my Whale Catfish would it eat snails?


----------



## starrfish71

do you have any botias, loaches, or sharks?

I'm not sure what a whale catfish is.


----------



## solar-ton

clown loaches eat snails (small ones) and pictus are awesome ate food clean up


----------



## Courtney

nope no loaches or sharks


----------



## solar-ton

darn well you could leave a piece of lettuce on the bottom with a food clip then that will draw the to it then just take it out in the morning and theyll all be on it so you can just trash it


----------



## Courtney

I dont want to get rid of the snails i want to know who is eating them to get rid of the fish, i paid to much to throw my beautiful snails away!...

Here is what we have in the 55 gallon,
1 parrot ( She guards the snails...she loves them )
2 Silver Dollars
1 Rapheal Cat ( who never in his entire life has touched a snail, he is about 10)
1 Pictus Cat ( who pushes snails out of the way to get his pellets)
1 Whale Catfish ( who we never see )
1 Rope fish
1 Golden Veil Ram ( who is tiny )
4 Golden Killifish
1 Male Betta ( who dont bother snails, just flares at them)
1 Female Betta ( she doesnt touch snails either, unless they have pellets to eat)
and one hell of a lot of Snails...


----------



## solar-ton

its probally the whale catfish you never see him,or its the parrot cichlids are known for eating snails


----------



## Guest

the parrot cichlid could be guarding the snails because it doesnt want anyone else to eat them...because it claimed that meal


----------



## Courtney

But she never tries to hurt them, and this happened after i added my pictus and whale catfish we just need to find out which one is munching on them, cause they suck the entire snail out, and Silly Fish (parrot) cant her mouth isnt that big, she has a hard time eating cichlid pellets, and she has NEVER bothered them, maybe pushes them off the glass when she is mad at another fish, but doesnt hurt them, she also watches snail eggs, and guards them,..


----------



## solar-ton

lol she is probably sterile so she gaurds them like her children lol its probably the whale take it out and watch what happens


----------



## Courtney

where do i put My whale catfish if i take him out? we dont have another tank big enough for him,


----------



## Cichlid Man

*Bumped by Cichlid Man  the moderation team*


----------

